# MMA In Manchester



## Nelson18

Hey. Does anyone know where i can learn mma in manchester around piccadilly or clayton. Please it will be a big help.


----------



## SteSteez

Hi Nelson welcome to the forum.

Right, theres quite alot of places you can go and train at, all falls down to what do you want to focus on mainly?

As clubs have strengths and weaknesses, so one place that is superb at Brazilian JiuJitsu may be poor in Muay Thai.

In the town centre Gav Boardman runs Predators (near MEN Arena) Predators Mixed Martial Arts

Karl Tanswell runs SBG-UK located literally in Picc. Gardens BJJ Manchester

Both can provide a well rounded MMA approach although the focus seems to be BJJ however places such as Slaford Fight Factory run by Darren sherlock is known for its standup.

Ground N Pound in Moss Side isn't in Clayton but isn't far off and is building a reputation aswel.

Mark Wood (6th dan jiujitsu) based in Hyde have MMA base classes but will again focus on the jiujitsu concept.

Let us know what interests you in MMA or if any of the clubs above interest you and i'll provide you with contact info if you can't find it online.


----------



## Hellfire

Nelson18 said:


> Hey. Does anyone know where i can learn mma in manchester around piccadilly or clayton. Please it will be a big help.


HYDE MMA is actually in Droylsden

we are back in Weds if you fancy it.


----------



## YourMMA

As stated, there are a lot of good gyms in that area but IMO your best bet would be to head to SBG if you're wanting something in the Piccadilly area. Having trained there for a couple of years when I lived in Manchester, I can vouch for the quality there.

Ian who runs Stockport MMA was also a coach at SBG when I was there (His club was formerly SBG Stockport I believe) and he is also a great coach.

Heard nothing but good things about Predators too, Gav Boardman is an excellent coach and former pupil of Tanswell's.


----------



## evolvemcr

Nelson18 said:


> Hey. Does anyone know where i can learn mma in manchester around piccadilly or clayton. Please it will be a big help.


Hi,

Just to let you know of a new martial arts gym and alternative training centre in Manchester.

We will be teaching traditional Muay Thai, BJJ and MMA.

Check out the website

www.evolvemanchester.com

facebook

Evolve Manchester | Facebook

twitter

evolve (EvolveMcr) on Twitter

We are having our launch this weekend

31st July / 1st August.

There will be loads going on, and a free prize draw where you can win a years membership, personal training, clothing, meals out, physio vouchers, signed canvases and much more.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/579869/Evolve/Evolve%20E-Invite.pdf

Thanks

Dan.


----------



## Imy

Liverpool is 40 minutes from Manchester. Next Gen is right outside Central station! :thumb


----------



## geblad

for mma in the city centre, these are the places i know.

SBG in manchester has closed down.

There is manchester ground and pound, which is in the van dang martial arts centre at picadilly gardens. Ozzy and the guys there are a cool bunch, i occasionally go down there to do no gi training (just not at the moment with a bad neck)

There is predators mma which is 5 mins from victoria station. havent trained there personally but have a mate who does and he rates it. Will Burke who is kinda the head coach is a sound guy who is a good grappler (have done a bit of training with him in the past).

ultimately you should visit the gyms and get a feel for what is best for you.

hope this helps as objective, as i train mainly at gracie barra out in eccles just for jiu jitsu- which is a quality club with GB black belt Lucio Sergio Dos Santos teaching 2/3 times a week ;-)


----------



## YourMMA

geblad said:


> for mma in the city centre, these are the places i know.
> 
> SBG in manchester has closed down.
> 
> There is manchester ground and pound, which is in the van dang martial arts centre at picadilly gardens. Ozzy and the guys there are a cool bunch, i occasionally go down there to do no gi training (just not at the moment with a bad neck)
> 
> There is predators mma which is 5 mins from victoria station. havent trained there personally but have a mate who does and he rates it. Will Burke who is kinda the head coach is a sound guy who is a good grappler (have done a bit of training with him in the past).
> 
> *ultimately you should visit the gyms and get a feel for what is best for you.*
> 
> hope this helps as objective, as i train mainly at gracie barra out in eccles just for jiu jitsu- which is a quality club with GB black belt Lucio Sergio Dos Santos teaching 2/3 times a week ;-)


In bold is the most important thing.

Head coach at Manc Predators is Gav Boardman and he comes very highly reccomended, with a lot of good pros making their way out of the gym.


----------



## liamwandi

Grappling and BJJ tips. The Part-Time Grappler: People who have a life outside the gym.: Adapting Brazilian Jiu Jitsu to MMA

At the LABS, we do BJJ, No-Gi and MMA. We have combat conditioning by coaches certified by J Santana and access to Kettlebell classes and CrossFit. Our BJJ Coach is Brown Belt Martyn Cahill

Above all, we are very very nice and friendly people :thumb

Is nice!


----------



## Agentman

Its the other side of Greater Manchester but I would recommend the Collesium in Leigh. Trained there before my hiatus and have nothing but good things to say about those guys. We were training in a sweaty matted room back then but theyve more recently moved to a fully equipped facility.


----------



## YourMMA

liamwandi said:


> Grappling and BJJ tips. The Part-Time Grappler: People who have a life outside the gym.: Adapting Brazilian Jiu Jitsu to MMA
> 
> At the LABS, we do BJJ, No-Gi and MMA. We have combat conditioning by coaches certified by J Santana and access to Kettlebell classes and CrossFit. Our BJJ Coach is Brown Belt Martyn Cahill
> 
> Above all, we are very very nice and friendly people :thumb
> 
> Is nice!


I can vouch for the quality and friendliness of these fellas!


----------



## liamwandi

Since there were a few queries about this, I did an interview with three established MMA coaches in Manchester

Grappling and BJJ tips. The Part-Time Grappler: People who have a life outside the gym.: The Manchester MMA Scene - Part I

Grappling and BJJ tips. The Part-Time Grappler: People who have a life outside the gym.: The Manchester MMA Scene - Part II

They are really ace bunch of people.


----------



## evolvemcr

Nelson18 said:


> Hey. Does anyone know where i can learn mma in manchester around piccadilly or clayton. Please it will be a big help.


You can come see us at Evolve too. Our MMA teacher is Matt Inman formerly of SBG. He is former IKF British Amateur Muay Thai Champion and current MMA European Welterweight Champion.

Really good coach.

â€œDefinitely one off the most well rounded coaches to come out of Sbg. And one of the most dedicated fighters Iâ€™ve had pleasure to work with. Mattâ€™s sessions will be superb, no doubtâ€ Karl Tanswell, SBG Black belt.


----------



## MMA-Studio

Manchester has a lot of different MMA gyms - located around the borders of the city centre.

The most central MMA gym is the leading MMA Studio on Newton Street, just off Piccadilly Gardens, in the Van Dang Martial Arts building.

Classes are taught weekly by Ozzy Haluk - check us out at MMA Studio - Mixed Martial Arts Academy

Ozzy Haluk is a former Manchester Ground' N ' Pound member and former British Champion.

MMA Studio now offers a grading system called GASCA for students to get graded in MMA.

To get a feel for classes, you can search our videos on YouTube at our channel 'MMAStudioManchester'.


----------

